# for all purposes and in all respects



## Tunia

Dear all,

I have a problem understanding the following phrase which is a part of an employment agreement:

This employment agreement is made effective for all purposes and in all respects as of...

I'm not sure how to translate it into Polish.

"Niniejsza umowa wchodzi w życie dla wszelkich celów i pod każdym względem" does not make much sense.

As far I am aware, this phrase is quite common in employment agreements. I'm not sure what 'all purposes and all respects' refer to.

Please help.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tunia said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a problem understanding the following phrase which is a part of an employment agreement:
> 
> This employment agreement is made effective for all purposes and in all respects as of...
> 
> I'm not sure how to translate it into Polish.
> 
> "Niniejsza umowa wchodzi w życie dla wszelkich celów i pod każdym względem" does not make much sense.
> 
> As far I am aware, this phrase is quite common in employment agreements. I'm not sure what 'all purposes and all respects' refer to.
> 
> Please help.


 
"Niniejsza umowa zostaje zawarta dla wszelkich zastosowań i z uwzględnieniem wszystkich  .....[zasad, przypadków ??] [opisanych w] ... "

Zdanie jest urwane, i tłumaczenie ostatniej części zależy od tego co następuje po 'as of'. 

'Purpose' ma szersze znaczenie niż cel. 'All purposes' i all 'respects as of...' to dwa osobne punkty, nie jeden.


----------



## Tunia

Dzięki.

po 'as of' jest data zawarcia umowy, a dalej strony umowy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Tunia said:


> Dzięki.
> 
> po 'as of' jest data zawarcia umowy, a dalej strony umowy.


This employment agreement is made effective for all purposes and in all respects as of (date).
A, to coś trochę innego, proponuję:

Niniejsza umowa wchodzi w życie dla wszelkich zastosowań i we wszystkich punktach z dniem (data)."


----------



## Tunia

Zastanawiam się nad "wchodzi w życie dla wszelkich/wszystkich zastosowań". Nie jestem pewna co do poprawności/sensu tego sformułowania. 

Dziękuję serdecznie za pomoc.


----------



## kknd

Darowałbym sobie _dla wszelkich/wszystkich zastosowań_; jeśli coś takiego jest koniecznie niezbędne, to zastanawiałbym się raczej nad sformułowaniem _w całej rozciągłości_ albo czymś podobnym – polecam zapytać jakiegoś prawnika, takich wyrażeń (pleonastycznych) mają na pęczki.


----------



## Tunia

Dziękuję kknd. 
Myślę, że zostane przy "w całej rozciągłości". 
Niestety nie zanm żadnego prawnika ani tłumacza przysięgłego - dlatego szukam pomocy na tym forum. Język prawniczy nie należy do łatwych do tłumaczenia zwłaszcza ze względu na wyrażenia pleonastyczne, które są wszechobecne w tekstach wszelakich umów.
Jeszcze raz serdecznie dziękuję za pomoc.


----------



## dn88

Tunia said:


> Zastanawiam się nad "wchodzi w życie dla wszelkich/wszystkich zastosowań". Nie jestem pewna co do poprawności/sensu tego sformułowania.
> 
> Dziękuję serdecznie za pomoc.



Też wydaje mi się to trochę dziwne - "dla wszelkich/wszystkich zastosowań" raczej kojarzy mi się z opisem jakiegoś urządzenia. Oto moja sugestia (prawnikiem nie jestem, ale według mnie nieco lepiej brzmi):

_Niniejsza umowa (o pracę) zostaje wprowadzona w życie we wszystkich celach i aspektach w niej zawartych wraz z dniem..._


----------



## Ben Jamin

dn88 said:


> ...._wprowadzona w życie we wszystkich celach .... _


 "_wprowadzona w życie we wszystkich celach" nie jest dobrze po polsku (nasuwa myśl o więzieniu). Jeżeli mamy mówić o celach, to powinno być 'dla wszystkich celów', ale to nie pasuje do pojęcia umowa w języku polskim. Proponowałbym jednak 'zastosowań'._


----------



## dn88

Czasem trudno jest znaleźć słowo, które nie ma żadnych powiązań poza rozpatrywanym kontekstem. Szczerze wątpię, że w tym przypadku ktoś zakładałby, że chodzi o więzienne cele.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dn88 said:


> Czasem trudno jest znaleźć słowo, które nie ma żadnych powiązań poza rozpatrywanym kontekstem. Szczerze wątpię, że w tym przypadku ktoś zakładałby, że chodzi o więzienne cele.


 Mnie przynajmniej się kojarzy. Oprócz tego źle mi brzmi 'umowa o pracę' w kontekście z 'celami'. Osobiście wolę 'zastosowania'. Oczywiście gramatycznie jest to poprawne, chodzi jednak o styl i idiomatykę. Jedno i drugie można dyskutować w nieskończoność.


----------

